# Help For An Old 'Un.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Right...I'll 'fess up.....I've been a member for a while now and I've worked out what a lot of the acronyms mean....but guys....I'm an old geezer and I can't keep up with all this text speak you young'uns use instead of English







so can someone translate so I can enjoy the full meaning of the posts.

WTF (what the feck...yeah, I know that one!) does NOS mean (I thought it was something boy racers put in their cars in the vain hope it may make them go faster.......until it melts the engine block!)

WIS.........whats that!

And why does everyone refer to 'er indoors as 'the 710'......what's that all about!

Sorry to appear such a dunce :duh: but you have to make allowances for us OG's (old gits) :grin:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Right...I'll 'fess up.....I've been a member for a while now and I've worked out what a lot of the acronyms mean....but guys....I'm an old geezer and I can't keep up with all this text speak you young'uns use instead of English
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure about all but I'm not English anyway... 

NOS - New Old Stock

710 - girlfiend/wife... that's from a joke! http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=2808

WIS? - Don't know also...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> 710 - girlfiend/wife... that's from a joke! http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=2808


PMSL :rofl2: No...really...I have!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

WIS - Watch Idiot Savant :wink2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

All sorted then Roger!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

TG (thanks guys!) :thumbsup:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

And...

lol 'laugh out loud'

rofl 'rolling on floor laughing'

IM(H)O 'In my (humble) opinion'

plus many many more....

"It's English, Jim. But not as we know it"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yeah and watch out for Phil M's WLF 

WTF is that all about  :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

And there's always Shawn's (mrteatime) DILLIGAF.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

We need explanations too!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

minkle said:


> We need explanations too!


Apparently stands for "Do I look like I give a etc."


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

thunderbolt said:


> Apparently stands for "Do I look like I give a etc."


 :yu:

So what about that WLF? Watch Loving Freak? (I bet it isn't...)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

:lol:

I think it's What Le **** but I guess only the man himself would know for sure


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> And there's always Shawn's (mrteatime) DILLIGAF.


which turned into

dilligaff

the extra 'f' stands for flying


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok Phil, so WLF is WLF??


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Heard a variation on 710 the other day, not my wife I may point out, I still want to live :hypocrite: but an M075? Took me hours to work that one, it was on the other side of the road


----------



## Davey M (May 18, 2010)

LMFAO- Laughing my fat ass off.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

73><7 5P34|< 15 4 d4/\/\|\| 519|-|7 b3773R 7|-|4|\| L337, 17'5 74|<3|\| /\/\3 4935 70 U|\|D3R574|\|D 7|-|15 (R4P!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sparrow441 said:


> 73><7 5P34|< 15 4 d4/\/\|\| 519|-|7 b3773R 7|-|4|\| L337, 17'5 74|<3|\| /\/\3 4935 70 U|\|D3R574|\|D 7|-|15 (R4P!


LOL, what on Earth is that?? ICBM coordinates??


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> sparrow441 said:
> 
> 
> > 73><7 5P34|< 15 4 d4/\/\|\| 519|-|7 b3773R 7|-|4|\| L337, 17'5 74|<3|\| /\/\3 4935 70 U|\|D3R574|\|D 7|-|15 (R4P!
> ...


that is 1337 or 'elite', a very nerdy and quite dated internet geek language - i used a translator to write that, though in my youth i was pretty good with it i'm embarrassed to say :blush2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sparrow441 said:


> that is 1337 or 'elite', a very nerdy and quite dated internet geek language - i used a translator to write that, though in my youth i was pretty good with it i'm embarrassed to say :blush2:


Didn't know that... tryed a translator, do you want to know what I got?

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

73><7 5P34|< 15 4 d4/\/\|\| 519|-|7 b3773R 7|-|4|\| L337, 17'5 74|<3|\| /\/\3 4935 70 U|\|D3R574|\|D 7|-|15 (R4P! :shocking:

Apparently I'm an Elite master because that's exactly what I thought it said in the first place...


----------



## phil hill (Jul 8, 2010)

OHPF? anyone?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

phil hill said:


> OHPF? anyone?


Ahhh, that's easy!!! On Hold Pending Funds!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

IIRC = ?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> IIRC = ?


Depends on the context... might be "If I Read (or Recall) Correctly" and it might be "If I Really Cared". I've seen them both ways...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Not sure about all but I'm not English anyway...


Kutusov...you put me to shame! You know more about these damn acronyms than I do.... and I'm supposed to speak the flippin' language! Thanks for all your help, mate! :notworthy:

If I come across any more I can't work out, I'm coming straight to you!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Thanks for all your help, mate! :notworthy:
> 
> If I come across any more I can't work out, I'm coming straight to you!!


No worries mate and remember: I do like your yellow Gs :wink2:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just worked this one out all by meself!!!!.....IWOOT = I want one of those...Just going to get a bottle of 'Wife beater' (Stella) to celebrate! :thumbup:


----------

